# Siamo sul nuovo Server



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Passaggio completato. Ora fate i bravi e non sovraccaricate troppo il tutto


----------



## Isao (31 Agosto 2012)

Sembra andare bene ora. Non vorrei cantar vittoria ma


----------



## prd7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Bene così.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2012)

Il server che arriva il 31 agosto! Galliani ha fatto scuola


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (31 Agosto 2012)

Grandi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Colpo a sorpresa Milan: nuovo server


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Il tutto entro il 31 agosto......


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

ecco il colpo del milan del 31 agosto


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Benissimo...devo provare solo a fare una prova di scrittura. Sperando che non si blocchi


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Se notate dei rallentamenti in chat, sappiate che non dipende dal server. è pur sempre uno script esterno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

Grandi. Ancora grazie per tutto questo!


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a voi


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

A volte sembra che la pagina sia bloccata e non si può accedere a nulla, sempre colpa del server? è il salvataggio automatico dei post che provoca questo?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Qualche "stop and go" nella scrittura ma la velocità di caricamento è buonissima. Bene così. Bravi.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Nella scrittura nei topic, sinceramente, non noto alcun blocco


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A volte sembra che la pagina sia bloccata e non si può accedere a nulla, sempre colpa del server? è il salvataggio automatico dei post che provoca questo?



Calcolate che se ci sono tante azioni in contemporanea, è normale che il caricamento rallenti un pò. Purtroppo non abbiamo i server di forumfree, roba da milioni di euro


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Benissimo


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Il salvataggio automatico dei post l'ho disattivato, almeno è tutto piu fluido


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcolate che se ci sono tante azioni in contemporanea, è normale che il caricamento rallenti un pò. Purtroppo non abbiamo i server di forumfree, roba da milioni di euro



Eh comprali no? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il salvataggio automatico dei post l'ho disattivato, almeno è tutto piu fluido



ah peccato, era utile per i post kilometrici


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

eh lo so, ma rallentava parecchio


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

C'è ancora qualche rallentamento ma comunque niente di trascendentale.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Siete mai stati su altri siti? 

Ci sono siti iperfrequentati che impiegano un minuto ad aprire la pagina... Purtroppo non abbiamo ancora da spendere 500 mila euro per un server della nasa


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Siete mai stati su altri siti?
> 
> Ci sono siti iperfrequentati che impiegano un minuto ad aprire la pagina... Purtroppo non abbiamo ancora da spendere 500 mila euro per un server della nasa



Potremmo chiedere un server in prestito biennale con diritto di riscatto pagabile in 10 anni


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche la versione classica da smartphone a da dio


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Ragazzuoli, si cresce piano piano 

Attualmente non siamo su un server da 1 euro ma da 500 sacchi. Non mi piace parlare di soldi, ma lo dico solo per farvi capire come funzionano (e quanto costano) certe cose


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

grandi tutti


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Se notate qualche "Database Error" non preoccupatevi. Il trasferimento è stato appena fatto...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

L'unico problema sembra esser quando si scrive, che ogni tanto si blocca e devi aspettare un pochino. Per il resto a me sembra perfetto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se notate qualche "Database Error" non preoccupatevi. Il trasferimento è stato appena fatto...



Ah ok ok a me è capitato qualche volta.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Tranqui


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo! Adesso speriamo che non saltino le parole


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2012)

La differenza si sente tutta. Complimenti.


----------



## Cutolo™ (1 Settembre 2012)

Per me resta ancora lento.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Molte volte si è bloccato. Non so se fosse un problema mio o del server. Credo del server però. Ci ho messo 4 minuti per scrivere questo messaggio.


----------



## Cutolo™ (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Molte volte si è bloccato. Non so se fosse un problema mio o del server. Credo del server però. Ci ho messo 4 minuti per scrivere questo messaggio.



Vero, molte volte che carico una pagina il sito è quasi sempre down e i messaggi mentre li scrivo mi si bloccano. Boh speriamo bene.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

database error di continuo e ci vuole un ora per scrivere un messaggio..ma soprattutto senza la tag non mi piace proprio!!!!!!


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella scrittura nei topic, sinceramente, non noto alcun blocco



Alcuni blocchi nella scrittura del testo succedono anche a me.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Il forum è rapidissimo nei momenti di routine, non c ero dopo la partita, ma è normale che il forum sia lento con 200 utenti online..


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2012)

Oggi sembra andare molto bene.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Se si scrivono 100 messaggi in un secondo è più che normale che il server rallenti e restituisca errori di connessione


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

oggi tutto ok...ieri dopo la partita era praticamente inutilizzabile per i continui database error


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Ieri ci sono stati qualcosa come 700 messaggi in un'ora e mezza. Scusate se è poco


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Ora siamo a 150 utenti online ed è tutto ok. L'importante è non usare il forum come una chat


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

Adesso tutto ok. Anche nella digitazione dei messaggi.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, l'importante è usare un pò di buonsenso  Se si postano 100 messaggi in contemporanea al secondo è normale che il server collassi


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

C'è anche una gran pioggia di utenti, iscrizioni a manetta. A livello di Server si crescerà piano piano. Purtroppo non mi chiamo Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

A me non importa perché durante le partite non sto mai a smanettare al pc, però era prevedibile che chi era abituato alla chatbox utilizzi il topic "live" alla stessa maniera, in assenza di altri strumenti.

A proposito, premessa la mia ignoranza in materia, una cosa del genere può avere un senso? http://ishoutbox.com/


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Assolutamente niente di esterno al forum (ed alla pagina ufficiale facebook e twitter)


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma c'è una motivazione ? :S
Come detto non ne capisco molto, ma ci sarebbero problemi ad usare uno strumento esterno oppure è solo una scelta "filosofica"?


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Scelta filosofica e di gestione


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Ah ok 
Prevedo tempi duri per il server durante le partite


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Basta non usare il forum come una chat. Interventi sì (ci mancherebbe) ma non 3 al secondo. Anche perchè poi diventa illeggibile.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Il problema si presenta solo nel topic "live" della partita credo.
Con il crescere del numero degli utenti i messaggi saranno necessariamente una marea...
Opinione mia, ma secondo me quel topic sarà sempre un pastrocchio di roba mediamente inutile, però capisco la scelta.
Poi il forum è appena nato, c'è tempo per valutare


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Certamente


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me si risolve facilmente postando esclusivamente sul gruppo fb del forum durante le partite. Tanto fb di questi tempi lo hanno tutti.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Già


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Il problema si presenta solo nel topic "live" della partita credo.
> Con il crescere del numero degli utenti i messaggi saranno necessariamente una marea...
> Opinione mia, ma secondo me quel topic sarà sempre un pastrocchio di roba mediamente inutile, però capisco la scelta.
> Poi il forum è appena nato, c'è tempo per valutare



Se un forum sta pensando in grande i messaggi e gli utenti devono essere tanti, se un forum di calcio dove ha come topic più seguito e dove bene o male tutti partecipano il live della partita, il post partita ecc non vedo dove sia il problema.
Se si vuole usare un forum solo per usare la tag durante la partita allora si fa una chat di Milan World non un forum. a mio modo di vedere, poi non è che ci voglia molto ad abituarsi ad un live di una partita in un topic normale (problemini permettendo).

Ps: fermo restando che la tag durante la partita fosse comodissima eh.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se un forum sta pensando in grande i messaggi e gli utenti devono essere tanti, se un forum di calcio dove ha come topic più seguito e dove bene o male tutti partecipano il live della partita, il post partita ecc non vedo dove sia il problema.
> Se si vuole usare un forum solo per usare la tag durante la partita allora si fa una chat di Milan World non un forum. a mio modo di vedere, poi non è che ci voglia molto ad abituarsi ad un live di una partita in un topic normale (problemini permettendo).
> 
> Ps: fermo restando che la tag durante la partita fosse comodissima eh.



Guarda che io lo dicevo per il bene del forum, mica come critica.
Il "problema" secondo il mio punto di vista è che il topic del "live" della partita diventa insensato, sarà un continuum di messaggi istantanei che nessuno leggerà mai, se non quello appena sopra all'ultimo che uno ha appena postato.
Se gli utenti cresceranno, anche postando molto molto meno, si avranno topic mastodontici, proprio come su quell'Interfans che abbiamo perculato fino a ieri 

Ribadisco che questo riguarda solo quel topic, poi per tutti gli altri più utenti ci sono meglio è, soprattutto se si scrivono messaggi ponderati 

PS: io la chatbox durante le partite non l'ho praticamente mai usata, stavo solo cercando di ragionare su quale possa essere la soluzione migliore.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Secondo me si risolve facilmente postando esclusivamente sul gruppo fb del forum durante le partite. Tanto fb di questi tempi lo hanno tutti.



Io penso che se un nuovo utente non possedesse Facebook rimarrebbe molto male all'idea di non poter seguire i commenti in diretta,se non in uno scomodissimo topic partita.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Uno in diretta, in teoria, si guarda la partita 

La tag non penso la leggesse qualcuno, piu che altro serviva come angolo di sfogo

Per me va benissimo il topic, l'importante come detto è che non si scrivano post di sole faccine o di soli insulti


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

x me invece il problema è diverso...ovvero la chat la vedevo un modo dove si poteva confrontarsi maggiormente con gli altri e avere un rapporto più diretto con gli altri utenti..senza la chat ora x me il forum è diventato più "piatto" nel senso che io entro in una discussione lascio il mio commento su come la penso e basta..è finita lì!!in molti dicono che in tutti i forum più importanti non c'è la chat..se milanworld deve diventare un interfans della situazione io vi saluto e lascio perdere nel senso che per leggere dei commenti sulle partite del milan posso andare benissimo su facebook o sul sito della gazzetta e leggere ciò che pensa tizio e ciò che pensa caio...fino a poco fa milanworld era non solo un forum dove si parlava del milan ma qualcosa in più che gli altri forum non hanno...non vorrei che diventasse un forum come tanti altri...le mie vogliono essere delle osservazioni costruttive non delle critiche fine a se stesse


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Per me state facendo troppo affidamento a Facebook,ma in questo modo mettete in secondo piano gli utenti che non lo possiedono.

Parliamoci chiaro,apprezzo tutto questo lavoro e vi faccio i complimenti. Le decisioni le prendete voi,e se è ingestibile la Tag o la chat nel Forum posso capirlo. Mi dispiace solo un pò.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Guarda che io lo dicevo per il bene del forum, mica come critica.
> Il "problema" secondo il mio punto di vista è che il topic del "live" della partita diventa insensato, sarà un continuum di messaggi istantanei che nessuno leggerà mai, se non quello appena sopra all'ultimo che uno ha appena postato.
> Se gli utenti cresceranno, anche postando molto molto meno, si avranno topic mastodontici, proprio come su quell'Interfans che abbiamo perculato fino a ieri
> 
> ...



E' un live di una partita non c'è mica bisogno di star lì a rispondere ad ogni messaggio che viene scritto, poi non so il problema sarebbe la difficoltà nel leggere i messaggi? boh non m'è sembrato, una posta quello che pensa in modo immediato e allo stesso tempo legge quello che scrivono gli altri.


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma l'idea della funzione live è ancora in voga?


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> x me invece il problema è diverso...ovvero la chat la vedevo un modo dove si poteva confrontarsi maggiormente con gli altri e avere un rapporto più diretto con gli altri utenti..senza la chat ora x me il forum è diventato più "piatto" nel senso che io entro in una discussione lascio il mio commento su come la penso e basta..è finita lì!!in molti dicono che in tutti i forum più importanti non c'è la chat..se milanworld deve diventare un interfans della situazione io vi saluto e lascio perdere nel senso che per leggere dei commenti sulle partite del milan posso andare benissimo su facebook o sul sito della gazzetta e leggere ciò che pensa tizio e ciò che pensa caio...fino a poco fa milanworld era non solo un forum dove si parlava del milan ma qualcosa in più che gli altri forum non hanno...non vorrei che diventasse un forum come tanti altri...le mie vogliono essere delle osservazioni costruttive non delle critiche fine a se stesse



E allora scusa ma hai sbagliato scelta, forse dovevi cercare Milan chat e non un forum di calcio, poi il discorso che tu scrivi e sia finita lì non ha molto senso, se tu scrivi in un live della partita in tag ti leggeranno massimo due persone perché intanto ci sono altri messaggi, in un forum è vero che magari è diverso ma quello che scrivi rimane ed è sempre il tuo pensiero immediato.
A me piace girare anche forum stranieri, di IF non me ne frega nulla, ma forum come quello del City, Utd ecc non sono pesantissimi (quello del City è praticamente solo lettura, 0 avatar ecc) e hanno tutti il live della partita, pre, live, post partita quello che vi pare e stai tranquillo che a loro non fa schifo che i topic arrivino a centinaia di messaggi perché più un forum è "abitato" di messaggi e utenti e più sarà facile che altri utenti si iscrivano per partecipare, molto semplice eh.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

su forumfree le 2 cose si combinavano!!e per me era molto meglio...


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> su forumfree le 2 cose si combinavano!!e per me era molto meglio...



Verissimo infatti a me mica dava fastidio la chat o che altro anzi la penso come voi, una chat durante la partita col tasto aggiorna a portata di mano era perfetto nell'immediatezza che è seguire una partita di calcio con altri utenti, però alla fine dei conti se un forum pretende di ingrandirsi ha bisogno di altro, una chatbox nasce e finisce lì, se nell'idea di chi ha fatto questo forum c'era quella di puntare su una tag allora tanto valeva rimanere su forumfree che era più veloce.
Il fatto che il forum sia diventato indipendente è solo una buona cosa ma ripeto i maggiori forum di calcio non hanno chat o che altro e le partite i commenti sono tutti nei relativi topic.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Verissimo infatti a me mica dava fastidio la chat o che altro anzi la penso come voi, una chat durante la partita col tasto aggiorna a portata di mano era perfetto nell'immediatezza che è seguire una partita di calcio con altri utenti, però alla fine dei conti se un forum pretende di ingrandirsi ha bisogno di altro, una chatbox nasce e finisce lì, se nell'idea di chi ha fatto questo forum c'era quella di puntare su una tag allora tanto valeva rimanere su forumfree che era più veloce.
> Il fatto che il forum sia diventato indipendente è solo una buona cosa ma ripeto *i maggiori forum di calcio* non hanno chat o che altro e le partite i commenti sono tutti nei relativi topic.


Non solo di calcio..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Boh, non so quale possa essere la soluzione migliore, ma guardando all'esempio di Interfans io proverei a non fare quella fine sinceramente.
5000 messaggi nel thread delle partite...come abbiamo sempre detto quel thread E' una chat


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Boh, secondo me la tag si potrebbe tenere aperta durante le partite, per dire durante l'ora e mezza di partite (che sia in Serie A o in Champions) e ovviamente in quelle del Milan.
Per dire Martedi e Mercoledì dalle 20.45 alle 22.30 per la Champions e la Domenica quando giocano la maggior parte delle partite tutte insieme...
Se durante le partite il forum va più piano onestamente non credo interessi a molti...


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me è meglio così, anche per una questione di chiarezza e fruibilità. In tag non si capiva nulla. Qui, vedi il topic live (con tanto di risultato aggiornato in tempo reale) + commenti. Se non si esagera (tipo chat) è molto meglio così.


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2012)

Non sapevo dove chiedere, lo scrivo qui:
Ho un problema con il tasto quote, quando clicco il pulsante "Rispondi Citando", il puntatore di caricamento carica all'infinito e non mi fa quotare,nemmeno se faccio multiple quote o vado sulla modalità avanzata.
E' un problema solo mio?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

A me non è mai capitato


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non sapevo dove chiedere, lo scrivo qui:
> Ho un problema con il tasto quote, quando clicco il pulsante "Rispondi Citando", il puntatore di caricamento carica all'infinito e non mi fa quotare,nemmeno se faccio multiple quote o vado sulla modalità avanzata.
> E' un problema solo mio?


prova


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> prova



riprova


----------



## franko1986 (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> riprova



Tanto per essere certi


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2012)

Purtroppo c'è ancora il problema  sia che schiaccio su "Rispondi","Rispondi citando" o schiacciando il multiquote, tutti e 3 non mi funzionano.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

prova a svuotare la cache del browser


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2012)

Rozzo tentativo per spiegarvi meglio il problema. 
Adesso provo a svuotare la cache.


----------



## patriots88 (2 Settembre 2012)

ma la tag è sparita?


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> prova a svuotare la cache del browser



Ora funziona, grazie mille.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Consiglio: ricordati di svuotarla spesso. E ciò non è utile solo per MW ma per tutti i siti che visiti


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

pure io avrei una domanda da fare, quando rispondo a una discussione poi l'icona(quella in home che c'è per ogni topic ) non dovrebbe "spegnersi"? a me continua a rimanere "accesa"


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;8955 ha scritto:


> pure io avrei una domanda da fare, quando rispondo a una discussione poi l'icona(quella in home che c'è per ogni topic ) non dovrebbe "spegnersi"? a me continua a rimanere "accesa"



l'icona accesa riguarda TUTTE le discussioni del topic. Se resta accesa significa che ce ne sono altre che non hai letto


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

ahhh ecco, io pensavo bastasse cliccare sull'icona poi uscire e veniva spenta grazie


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

davvero..............perchè non c' è più?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma non si può nemmeno più scherzare sul forum? 
http://i.imgur.com/WQInE.jpg
Allora chiudiamo pure "Le nostre foto", "Il circolino del gran *******" e "Dolore terribile alla schiena" no? 

PS: ho postato qui perché non c'è un topic per proposte/chiarimenti.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

Certo. Ma cerchiamo di aprire discussioni "utili". Discussioni del genere non portano nulla di costruttivo e si trasformano in topic chat che non danno nulla al forum


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma cerchiamo di aprire discussioni "utili". Discussioni del genere non portano nulla di costruttivo e si trasformano in topic chat che non danno nulla al forum



Dipende da come li si usa sono utili per conoscersi invece....
L'utilità è relativa, il circolino a che serve? a conoscere roba inutile, ma DEVE esserci.


----------



## franko1986 (3 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Dipende da come li si usa sono utili per conoscersi invece....
> L'utilità è relativa, il circolino a che serve? a conoscere roba inutile, ma DEVE esserci.


Stiamo cercando di fare un salto di qualità, che prevede anche l'esclusione di topic come quello.

Il Circolino rappresenta un ponte tra il vecchio e il nuovo, ed è qualcosa con cui divertirsi.
Non facciamo polemica su tutto.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Quindi fossimo nati ora il circolino non sarebbe "passato"?? 
Ci sono parecchi thread da cancellare allora...
Bah, non è per far polemica, ma mi pare un filo troppo stretta la cinghia considerato che si è in off-topic.
Nelle sezioni inerenti il "cuore" del forum sono più che favorevole ad un innalzamento del livello medio delle discussioni, ma se nemmeno in off-topic si può più scherzare in libertà...


----------



## Nick (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma cerchiamo di aprire discussioni "utili". Discussioni del genere non portano nulla di costruttivo e si trasformano in topic chat che non danno nulla al forum


Dov'è finito il VERO spirito di Milanworld?

In forum molto più importanti di questo (che generano molte più visite) la sezione Off Topic serve proprio a questo, raccogliere quello che non va nelle altre sezioni comprese le cose divertenti e le cose serie.
Milanworld prima non era solo un forum di calcio ma un punto di raccolta di tifosi dove si poteva parlare del più e del meno (cose serie e scherzose che siano, nel limite del regolamento ovviamente) senza vere paura di vedersi bollare la discussione come poco utile per il forum.
Scusate per lo sfogo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Dov'è finito il VERO spirito di Milanworld?
> 
> In forum molto più importanti di questo (che generano molte più visite) la sezione Off Topic serve proprio a questo, raccogliere quello che non va nelle altre sezioni comprese le cose divertenti e le cose serie.
> Milanworld prima non era solo un forum di calcio ma un punto di raccolta di tifosi dove si poteva parlare del più e del meno (cose serie e scherzose che siano, nel limite del regolamento ovviamente) senza vere paura di vedersi bollare la discussione come poco utile per il forum.
> Scusate per lo sfogo



Mi associo


----------



## franko1986 (3 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Dov'è finito il VERO spirito di Milanworld?
> 
> In forum molto più importanti di questo (che generano molte più visite) la sezione Off Topic serve proprio a questo, raccogliere quello che non va nelle altre sezioni comprese le cose divertenti e le cose serie.
> Milanworld prima non era solo un forum di calcio ma un punto di raccolta di tifosi dove si poteva parlare del più e del meno (cose serie e scherzose che siano, nel limite del regolamento ovviamente) senza vere paura di vedersi bollare la discussione come poco utile per il forum.
> Scusate per lo sfogo


La vera forza di MilanWorld non è mai stata nei topic in cui "ognuno scrive una cosa dell'altro nel messaggio successivo". Anzi, già nel vecchio forum topic del genere sono stati chiusi perché puro flame.

Ora, chi meglio di Mario che ha creato MW può conoscerne lo spirito? Cerchiamo di non far di tutto un dramma. Ci sono tanti topic in cui cazzeggiare.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Insomma, mica ne vedo tanti...
Se non se ne possono aprire di nuovi da usare come raccoglitore di "idee in libertà" c'è solo il circolino mi pare.

PS 1: preciso che io quel topic l'avevo aperto proprio con l'intento di avere poi un topic su cui scrivere senza troppe pretese, poteva essere carino secondo me, ma non ho problemi con la sua chiusura. Non voglio fare polemica, sto solo cercando di capire i "limiti" 

PS 2: approfitto per chiedere un info...come si può accedere al vecchio forum per leggerne le discussioni?

PS 3: era tutto tranne che un topic "flame"


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

Qui si è sempre parlato e si continuerà sempre a parlare di tutto. In assoluta libertà, senza censure (tranne le parolacce e gli insulti). Topic del genere, per quanto simpatici possano essere, servono solo ad aumentare in modo esponenziale i post di ogni singolo utente. Non è quello il nostro obiettivo (e nemmeno il vostro, credo)


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Settembre 2012)

Penso di non aver mai guardato il numero dei messaggi scritti in vita mia  ovviamente non era quello lo scopo.
Però questo criterio di scelta taglia fuori quasi tutto quello che non è calcistico e non riguarda notizie di attualità, e ora non c'è più la ChatBox come raccoglitore...

Il mio consiglio l'ho dato. 

ps: Anche il topic "live" serve solo ad aumentare il numero dei messaggi, visto che quando ho finito di scrivere il messaggio è già nella pagina precedente e nessuno lo leggerà


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2012)

Mario, in off topic possiamo mettere in rilievo i tre topic ufficiali, scuola, uni, lavoro? Sarebbe una comodità....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cioè, secondo me sarebbe una buona cosa..


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Il forum vecchio quando sarà di nuovo visualizzabile?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il forum vecchio quando sarà di nuovo visualizzabile?



è sempre visualizzabile, basta che usi la funzione di ricerca


----------



## runner (3 Settembre 2012)

weila gente!!

bella bazza il nuovo forum!!

ho una domanda che posto qui che magari anche altri gli interessa

ma come mai dopo un po' che vado su altre pagine o non sono attivo sul forum mi si disconnette?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Mah


----------



## runner (3 Settembre 2012)

como?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> como?



Perche quando ti logghi devi mettere la spunta su "resta connesso" o qualcosa di simile


----------



## Brain84 (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me prima in un forum la cosa importante è la fruibilità. Non significa dover aver 5 topic ed eliminare tutti gli altri, significa aver topic aperti a discussioni e opinioni, piuttosto che monologhi di cazzeggio totale che servono a poco. In questo forum c'è un area adatta al cazzeggio che trovo molto divertente e indispensabile, aumentarne il volume significherebbe riempire il forum di post inutili e diminuirne appunto la fruibilità.
Penso all'utente che vede per la prima volta il forum: trova un'accozzaglia di topic più o meno seri, più o meno interessanti, non ci capisce niente e se ne va. Questo perchè magari i topic veramente utili sono finiti in coda o ancor peggio alla seconda-terza pagina che, sappiamo tutti, in pochissimi vanno a vedere.
La nuova linea con il cazzeggio controllato la trovo perfetta. Siamo in un forum, un sito, un progetto che definirei da un lato molto più "serio" rispetto al rimanere nel circuito di forumfree..su quello sono capaci tutti, ma pochi riescono ad aprirsi un sito indipendente e a rimanere sulla cresta dell'onda negli anni. Per fare ciò ci vuole collaborazione, testa e pensare sempre al nuovo utente che arriva per potergli dare il servizio migliore possibile.

Scusate il poema ma ci tenevo a dare una mia opinione


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Come abbiamo già detto io ed altri membri dello staff, stiamo semplicemente iniziando a ragionare da grande forum... Non è una cosa facile nemmeno per noi avere un rapporto più formale con gli utenti, ma i grandi forum funzionano cosi. Altrimenti non funzionano proprio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2012)

lungi da me criticare il vostro ottimo lavoro svolto per la creazione del nuovo milanworld,ma devo ammettere che,almeno per quanto mi riguarda ,il forum senza tag perde tanto


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me prima in un forum la cosa importante è la fruibilità. Non significa dover aver 5 topic ed eliminare tutti gli altri, significa aver topic aperti a discussioni e opinioni, piuttosto che monologhi di cazzeggio totale che servono a poco. In questo forum c'è un area adatta al cazzeggio che trovo molto divertente e indispensabile, aumentarne il volume significherebbe riempire il forum di post inutili e diminuirne appunto la fruibilità.
> Penso all'utente che vede per la prima volta il forum: trova un'accozzaglia di topic più o meno seri, più o meno interessanti, non ci capisce niente e se ne va. Questo perchè magari i topic veramente utili sono finiti in coda o ancor peggio alla seconda-terza pagina che, sappiamo tutti, in pochissimi vanno a vedere.
> La nuova linea con il cazzeggio controllato la trovo perfetta. Siamo in un forum, un sito, un progetto che definirei da un lato molto più "serio" rispetto al rimanere nel circuito di forumfree..su quello sono capaci tutti, ma pochi riescono ad aprirsi un sito indipendente e a rimanere sulla cresta dell'onda negli anni. Per fare ciò ci vuole collaborazione, testa e pensare sempre al nuovo utente che arriva per potergli dare il servizio migliore possibile.
> 
> Scusate il poema ma ci tenevo a dare una mia opinione



Bravo. Perfetto.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, voi potete pensare che la cosa sia un gioco e che magari basti scaricare un software, comprare un hosting e inserire 3 banner. Ma dietro la gestione di un sito c'è un lavoro immenso e continuativo. Ogni giorno c'è qualcosa di nuovo da fare. Ogni giorno salta fuori un problema da risolvere. E tutto ciò mentre sei a lavoro o impegnato in altre cose. Nella giornata di oggi sono stato con un occhio sul mio lavoro e con l'altro su PageSpeed, per guadagnare un + 10. Un utente mi ha scritto "come mai non partecipi quasi più alle discussioni del forum"? Gli ho risposto "Eh, magari avessi tempo"!

Se vi chiediamo di fare e rispettare determinate cose, non lo facciamo perchè vogliamo privarvene per cattiveria ma per un motivo semplicissimo: per PPROVARE a far crescere ancor di più questo forum


----------



## runner (4 Settembre 2012)

in effetti la tag un po' manca.....serviva anche molto per avere tanti utenti collegati......

scrivevi qualcosa e poi si discuteva un attimo!!
un po' come quando ci si trova in piazza con gli amici.....subito saluti tutti poi inizia a parlare e a discutere con alcuni


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io sono uno dei primi che ha protestato per la mancanza della tag definendola fondamentale; Però in questi 3-4 giorni senza di essa a essere sincero non ne ho sentito cosi tanto la mancanza come avrei pensato. Dico questo non per fare il lecchino ma solo perchè penso che ci si possa abituare a certe cose... credo che un pò come quando un forum cambia skin o quando qualcuno che conoscete si taglia i capelli (che esempio  ) all'inizio si resti titubanti però col passare del tempo ci si fa l'abitudine e magari dopo gli si dice anche "stai meglio cosi di prima". Solo che in questo caso non stiamo parlando di un taglio ma di un forum che ha cambiato server e altro appunto per CRESCERE, e se pensiamo che c'è pure chi ha messo soldi VERI dietro a questo progetto allora almeno personalmente posso riuscire a godermi il sito anche senza tag (; 

ps:

Per quanto riguarda i topic cazzeggio sono dell'idea di [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION], va bene creare qualche topic divertente ma secondo me deve avere sempre qualche fine "utile" ad esempio per conoscerci tra di noi o per altro... un topic tipo quelli "contiamo fino a un miliardo" io personalmente li trovo odiosi.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, voi potete pensare che la cosa sia un gioco e che magari basti scaricare un software, comprare un hosting e inserire 3 banner. Ma dietro la gestione di un sito c'è un lavoro immenso e continuativo. Ogni giorno c'è qualcosa di nuovo da fare. Ogni giorno salta fuori un problema da risolvere. E tutto ciò mentre sei a lavoro o impegnato in altre cose. Nella giornata di oggi sono stato con un occhio sul mio lavoro e con l'altro su PageSpeed, per guadagnare un + 10. Un utente mi ha scritto "come mai non partecipi quasi più alle discussioni del forum"? Gli ho risposto "Eh, magari avessi tempo"!
> 
> Se vi chiediamo di fare e rispettare determinate cose, non lo facciamo perchè vogliamo privarvene per cattiveria ma per un motivo semplicissimo: per PPROVARE a far crescere ancor di più questo forum



È questa la differenza che passa tra aprire un sito, e mantenerlo cercando di dare il massimo per lui e per gli utenti.


----------

